# 1.6 AVU Engine - Why so difficult to find parts



## housecommission (Aug 14, 2008)

Hi I am trying to grab major service parts for an "AVU" 1.6ltr in a 2001 golf, 
why are the parts so damn hard to find?








I'm in Australia but I wonder where these engines were exported too?
from what I can tell it's Germany, UK and Australia.......?
Anyone got more info on these engines and maybe illustrated diagrams?
Cheers HC


----------



## Eric D (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: 1.6 AVU Engine - Why so difficult to find parts (housecommission)*

http://volkscity.com/Files/VW%...6.pdf


----------



## housecommission (Aug 14, 2008)

*Re: 1.6 AVU Engine - Why so difficult to find parts (Eric D)*

Eric, you are the MAN







thanking you heaps!!
any chance you know where I can get a list of part nums for the AVU?
water pump, thermostat / housing, belts so on......


----------



## Eric D (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: 1.6 AVU Engine - Why so difficult to find parts (housecommission)*

http://www.allgermanparts.co.u....html
MAIN PAGE
http://www.vagcat.com/epc/cat/vw/GOLF/2001/203/
T-belt
http://www.vagcat.com/epc/cat/...28518/
W/P, T-housing
http://www.vagcat.com/epc/cat/...29145/


----------



## housecommission (Aug 14, 2008)

*Re: 1.6 AVU Engine - Why so difficult to find parts (Eric D)*











































































































I CAN'T THANK YOU ENOUGH Eric!!!!!!!!
I'm fairly new but have to say these forums are an awesome way of learning bout the unreachable info we all need to reference....
one last question, is there a massive difference in part nums 06B121011E and 06B121011L?
they are both nums for W-Pumps for this AVU engine but I get different results from different sites?? I really was after the one with the metal impeller?? http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Eric D (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: 1.6 AVU Engine - Why so difficult to find parts (housecommission)*

06B121011E = Plastic
06B121011L = Metal http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

*OZ wheels*
http://www.ozaustralia.com.au/...10041
http://www.magwheelcentre.com.au/
http://www.talebtyres.com.au/
http://www.tyrepitstop.com.au/
USA
http://www.tirerack.com/wheels/oz/oz.jsp


----------



## housecommission (Aug 14, 2008)

*Re: 1.6 AVU Engine - Why so difficult to find parts (Eric D)*

You guys know much about lowering a GEN 4 Golf, 1J chassis ?
whats good, whats bad? heights? camber kits??
I finnally got my wheels yay!!!!
now want to lower with sports ride..... pic to see below....
*BEFORE*:









*AFTER*:


































































_Modified by housecommission at 2:05 PM 12-15-2008_


_Modified by housecommission at 2:08 PM 12-15-2008_


----------

